# iOS7 Available to download Today 18/9/13



## CLS500Benz

iOS7 is available now for download, File size around 740mb, I'm currently updating the iPhone 5 on the phone :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

960mb for my iPad. Been trying for 38minutes.


----------



## DW58

I'm going to leave it a few days, I've found in the past initial versions can be a bit buggy.


----------



## Danny B

i am going to give it a go later tonight, i am away on business, so i am being a bit brave


----------



## Hasan1

Iv just got it. It's going to take some getting used to


----------



## CLS500Benz

Half way through and got an error.

Probably millions trying to download at the same time. :-\


----------



## minibbb

vxlomegav6 said:


> iOS7 is available now for download, File size around 740mb, I'm currently updating the iPhone 5 on the phone :thumb:


It told me I needed to clear 3.1gb of space for it!


----------



## Puntoboy

Because it unpacks the files. The download size is a lot smaller but it's compressed.


----------



## knightstemplar

minibbb said:


> It told me I needed to clear 3.1gb of space for it!


Same for me?


----------



## Mjhamilton

Been running iOS 7 for months now in beta form and the release version for 2 weeks and it is a great improvement over the stale 6


----------



## griffin1907

Got it, like it

Needs some getting used to though!!


----------



## nichol4s

minibbb said:


> It told me I needed to clear 3.1gb of space for it!


Have you got a 16gb too? I think IMO this is too small nowadays 32+ all the apps are getting bigger too


----------



## S63

Other than cosmetics does this update offer any valueable additions?


----------



## nichol4s

I think it's a bit more seamless than it already was, you can block individual numbers from calling and texting. I'm sure someone will already know the in and outs of this already I await they input :thumb:


----------



## NickTB

Downloaded it, trying to install it but all I'm getting is update not available?? Even though its downloaded...


----------



## Guitarjon

I can't see me being able to fit it on. I struggled the other day to take photos as my memory was full. I've deleted some apps and deleted about 300 pictures but still not much memory.


----------



## Will_G

Selected the download only option currently at 29mb of 1.12GB - 9 hours remaining! Looks like I should check back in the morning


----------



## CLS500Benz

Just finished downloading now installing iOS7 :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

Iv been trying to do it quickly tonight cause going away tomorrow, will have to wait until i get there and on to the wifi


----------



## Will_G

Well my download crashed and it then wouldnt restart saying I didnt have permission. Restarted itunes and now its going quickly, 20 minutes! A lot better than the 9 hours before


----------



## S63

When you do finally install

http://www.techhive.com/article/2048921/10-tips-tricks-and-timesavers-to-get-more-out-of-ios-7.html

Particulary like call and text blocking.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Up and running on iOS7 now


----------



## Guitarjon

vxlomegav6 said:


> Up and running on iOS7 now


First impressions?


----------



## Puntoboy

I like it. Nice and fresh. Just need to get the apps updated.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Guitarjon said:


> First impressions?


So far so good.

I really like the feature to go back I.e from this thread to where I was before I just swipe with a finger from the edge of the left side of the screen, Does work vice versa as well to go forward if you've gone back.


----------



## Guitarjon

I like the fact it has a slightly different user interface, not completely different but it does look fresher. The last we big updates have been more app based differences with a few hidden features.


----------



## Will_G

Being honest I'm not keen on the simplified app icons, they just appear too flat.

The double click to see the open apps is better and a lot more like android


----------



## Will-S

I really like it. Feels a lot more modern.


----------



## lobotomy

Hey,

I've just updated my IP5

My dock bar seems to be a solid grey bar (as are the groups) everything else I've seen seems to have them as a translucent bar.

I've googled it and people seem to have an issue with this on IP4's... but not the 5?! Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## MA3RC

Isn't it which colour background you have? The bar changes colour accordingly to match


----------



## lobotomy

Yeah, I've just realised the bar / groups change colour with the background, but my main issue is that they're not translucent like they're meant to be. They're solid?!

[edit]
Like this... looks ****! The parallax wallpapers work though!









[/edit]


----------



## Captain Peanut

Have tried installing but keep getting the update cannot be verified message, guess it's the sheer volume of traffic.

Interestingly, my iPad showed that the update was available earlier but now says its up to date. Gonna have to wait a few days I think


----------



## Exotica

I've just changed the wallpaper with the update but can't get it back


----------



## NickTB

So I've just downloaded an old version of Android to my iPhone!!


----------



## m1pui

Some of my contacts seem to have disappeared after the update. 4 that I can see immediately as texts are still in messages under the number, but there is no name/contact associated with it. 

Tried turning contacts off/on to force it to resync with iCloud, to no avail. 

Also, is there any way of making app folder display more apps? I liked having all of the apps visible when I opened a folder. Mine now showing a maximum of 9 icons, which is like a step back IMO.


----------



## Geordieexile

My golden rule with any update is to leave it a week or two ... let the guinea pigs find the bugs, let apple sort it if there are any then update to .1
No matter how good the beta testing it'll never show everything. Don't be a tester


----------



## Hasan1

Define no longer works. Lots of bugs Siri also sounds like a robot now


----------



## empsburna

Most annoying thing I have found is no weather widget in the notification centre. I just can't get it to appear.


----------



## Exotica

Anyone know how to add reminders now?


----------



## empsburna

swipe down from the middle of the home screen and you can spotlight search for it.


----------



## Exotica

empsburna said:


> swipe down from the middle of the home screen and you can spotlight search for it.


I want to put one in but all I get is coloured dots


----------



## Naddy37

Updated the iphone first, still got the ipad to do.

Must admit, first impressions, OMG, what a load of crap. Nothing appears straight forward, at first.

However, the more you use it, it's a vast improvement.


----------



## should_do_more

is it possible to roll back to the older version without losing any data? i hate it so much, it's like a phone for a two year old now. can't stand it.


----------



## danwel

Bloody thing bricked my 4S and lost last few days of pics and videos! Luckily I synced on 15th but before that it was months ago! Would've been well annoyed!


----------



## Puntoboy

danwel said:


> Bloody thing bricked my 4S and lost last few days of pics and videos! Luckily I synced on 15th but before that it was months ago! Would've been well annoyed!


IT clearly says you should backup your phone before updating.


----------



## Ravinder

http://www.techhive.com/article/2048921/10-tips-tricks-and-timesavers-to-get-more-out-of-ios-7.html


----------



## bigmac3161

Me don't likey why didn't I just ignore it and stay with wot I had


----------



## Mean & clean

I updated my iPad and had a brief look at it last night. 1st impressions are it looks like it was designed by Fisher Price IMO. 

I don't like the overall look at all, need to have a play with it to see what I think about the functionality.

Disappointed up to now though.



Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy

Well I absolutely love it. Great move by Apple to redesign. It's fantastic.


----------



## danwel

Puntoboy said:


> IT clearly says you should backup your phone before updating.


Yeah I know and usually do but I just hit the update direct from phone and it just bricked it


----------



## Exotica

Still haven't figured out to add reminders


----------



## Puntoboy

Exotica said:


> Still haven't figured out to add reminders


Tap and hold on the reminder list?


----------



## Exotica

When you go and press the plus sign all you get is this


----------



## Shiny

Exotica said:


> Still haven't figured out to add reminders


Hit the "+" to add a list. Name your list. Then tap the next blank like to add a reminder to the list :thumb:


----------



## Exotica

Cheers sorted , what's all the coloured dots about?


----------



## Rob_Quads

danwel said:


> Yeah I know and usually do but I just hit the update direct from phone and it just bricked it


I'm 99.9999% sure its not bricked as this would mean the phone is good for nothing i.e a brick. I've never heard of a single iPhone being bricked. you can always get back to the DFU and do a fresh install.


----------



## Shiny

You can set the colour of your reminder in the list, so i guess it is to help distinguish them if you so desire?


----------



## RP84

I've been running the beta since it first came out and at first its a shock to the system and the old one looks/feels better. However after using it for a while its awesome. Specially when browsing, you don't need to click the back button, just swipe left or right.

Also loving the control station where you can switch bluetooth on or off etc


----------



## T.D.K

I really like it, nothing wrong with the old OS but this is similar yet looks newer and fresher.

Thumbs up from me. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Trying to change my Photo wallpaper is not working!! It hates high res pics! It won't resize them like it used to! It's has made the iPad look cheap! And is rubbish so far!


----------



## Naddy37

20vKarlos said:


> It's has made the iPad look cheap! And is rubbish so far!


It's why I'm not gonna be updating the iPad. iPhone it looks okay, once you get use to the Fisher Price icons...


----------



## should_do_more

Same here. iPad stays as is. I can't roll back as I haven't backed up in a while and scared I will lose things I want to keep. 

It's really fisher price and one if the reasons I moved to apple to start with is it looks slick. Now it looks like my first colour screen samsung from 2002. Way to go.

Lots of pointless features like the icons tilting when the phone does. Wow. That's going to keep customers.....


----------



## PeteT

I downloaded it on my 4s last night and I really like it. Feels Ike haing a new phone!


----------



## Exotica

Yep first thought like anything is don't like the change but really like it.


----------



## CLS500Benz

So far so good, The animation does slow it down by a few seconds but that's the only minor downside I can think of.


----------



## m1pui

RP84 said:


> Also loving the control station where you can switch bluetooth on or off etc


But that in itself has been a function that users have wanted and complained about since the first iPhone was released. I remember having to go through the hassle of Jailbreaking my iPhone 3G to get a similar thing.

It's annoying that it's taken Apple 6 years and 4 iterations of iOS to incorporate it and they're promoting it like it's groundbreaking.



should_do_more said:


> Lots of pointless features like the icons tilting when the phone does. Wow. That's going to keep customers.....


And the fade-in when you press to wake up the phone. Several times I've thought the phone hasn't responded to pressing it on, only for me to press it again and put it back to sleep :wall: The fading was something that I thought was annoying on my Xperia, doesn't feel any better here.

I still find the change to 9 apps in the folder screen baffling. "Look, here's a bigger screen with the iPhone 5. Now we change the software so can't have as many icons on it"


----------



## danwel

Don't like it so far, looks very childish.

Any idea why two apps I paid for last week have reverted back to the lite version after update to ios7


----------



## Guitarjon

Guys, sorry to sound dense, not technically abotu ios7 but related to iphones. 

I need to delete photos and apps in order to have enough room for the update. I've deleted a ton of apps. I have deleted some of the rubbish photos but I noticed earlier that they are all saved on my photo stream. If I delete the pictures from the phone will the photo stream ones stay there forever? Like in the clouds? lol

I don't want to delete the pictures without getting them uploaded to the phone.


----------



## m1pui

Guitarjon said:


> Guys, sorry to sound dense, not technically abotu ios7 but related to iphones.
> 
> I need to delete photos and apps in order to have enough room for the update. I've deleted a ton of apps. I have deleted some of the rubbish photos but I noticed earlier that they are all saved on my photo stream. If I delete the pictures from the phone will the photo stream ones stay there forever? Like in the clouds? lol
> 
> I don't want to delete the pictures without getting them uploaded to the phone.


Photo Stream stays after you delete from Camera Roll.

You might find it more convenient, like I did, to delete movies, videos, music or any large apps to make the space, rather than personal files. You only need it temporarily so once you've got iOS7 installed, it's easier to stick any videos you want back on.


----------



## Rob_Quads

If you sync and videos or big apps just disable the sync of them to free up some space for the installation then turn it back on.

You could even just disable music sync to get some space if you needed to


----------



## AGRE

should_do_more said:


> Same here. iPad stays as is. I can't roll back as I haven't backed up in a while and scared I will lose things I want to keep.
> 
> It's really fisher price and one if the reasons I moved to apple to start with is it looks slick. Now it looks like my first colour screen samsung from 2002. Way to go.
> 
> Lots of pointless features like the icons tilting when the phone does. Wow. That's going to keep customers.....


Suits the phone after getting used to it, but I just can't get used to the ipad...

Like you say "fisher price" The really annoying thing for me is, I spent the extra to get the retina display model (ipad4) just so I could have 5 icons along the bottom and with IOS7 you can only have 4


----------



## DW58

AGRE said:


> I spent the extra to get the retina display model (ipad4) just so I could have 5 icons along the bottom and with IOS7 you can only have 4


Interesting, I too have the iPad 4 (still on iOS 6 at present) and mine has six icons in landscape or portrait format.


----------



## AGRE

DW58 said:


> Interesting, I too have the iPad 4 (still on iOS 6 at present) and mine has six icons in landscape or portrait format.


My mistake :lol: 6 icons . Can't have been trying hard enough before, just managed to drag 6 in....

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/e30320/media/image_zps4b58e903.jpg.html]

...wish I could roll it back to iOS6 tho...


----------



## GSD

Absolutely hate the new system its taken half the enjoyment out of Ipad,on phone it looks like a 5 year old coloured the screen in with a crayon,don't know how useful it will be but like the torch on phone.


----------



## Doc943

Not too impressed with the flat theme...


----------



## Guitarjon

I've just downloaded it for my 4. I'm not sure yet. I'm not sure if I like it or not or whether it's because I'm not used to the change.


----------



## shane_ctr

Love it on the iphone 5, not totally sure with it on iPad yet


----------



## Rob_Quads

I really didn't like the flat when I first tried it in beta but the more I used it the more I grew to really like using it to the point that I did not like using my wifes iPad (which was not running iOS 7)


----------



## Danny B

Just done my iPhone 5. I think it's great I have better signal & I will see what the battery life is like tomorrow


----------



## Shiny

Apart from the plain look of the icons and the folders, I'm really liking it. 

Pleased that you now have multiple pages in the folders like android. I now only need one games folder, one photography folder etc where I have loads of apps. 

Need to make space on the iPad first, so I'm in no rush there, but liking it on the ip4s.


----------



## Doc943

A good tip I've done already to help readability in flat folders is to enable bold and contrast settings. Helps


----------



## james_19742000

I downloaded it last night, I like the 'revamp' it has given my ip5, definately running faster, more responsive and generally made me realise that upgrading to a 5s is not needed, just wish there was a way to have the ios7 features etc, but with an ios6 'skin' if you know what I mean, if something like that was possible then it would be perfect, its just annoying at the moment as it does look as described by some 'Fisher Price'!!!!


----------



## andye

It took mine 3hrs to install and am still not sure wether I like it or not, guess it will grow on me. 

One thing that I do like is the ability to block calls / texts...................:thumb:


----------



## theshrew

andye said:


> It took mine 3hrs to install and am still not sure wether I like it or not, guess it will grow on me.
> 
> One thing that I do like is the ability to block calls / texts...................:thumb:


Have you got a stalker ?


----------



## andye

theshrew said:


> Have you got a stalker ?


haha, no just stupid :spam: callers trying to sell you something


----------



## PaulN

james_19742000 said:


> I downloaded it last night, I like the 'revamp' it has given my ip5, definately running faster, more responsive and generally made me realise that upgrading to a 5s is not needed, just wish there was a way to have the ios7 features etc, but with an ios6 'skin' if you know what I mean, if something like that was possible then it would be perfect, its just annoying at the moment as it does look as described by some 'Fisher Price'!!!!


Its a shame you cant go back to a Classic look like Mircrosoft do with the older windows.... The new look is putting me off upgrading TBH.


----------



## should_do_more

Not sure if it did this before but the clock ticks round on the icon. After playing with it it is better but it looks so so rubbish.


----------



## Exotica

should_do_more said:


> Not sure if it did this before but the clock ticks round on the icon. After playing with it it is better but it looks so so rubbish.


Ha ha just noticed that and it didn't before for sure.


----------



## tonz

A lot more impressed with ISO7 than I was when it changed to iso6 
Have never liked 6


----------



## StevieR32

should_do_more said:


> Not sure if it did this before but the clock ticks round on the icon. After playing with it it is better but it looks so so rubbish.


Haha just had to check my phone there, never even noticed at first.


----------



## Exotica

On io6 my reminders were link to email . Anyone know how to link it up? X


----------



## LeadFarmer

vxlomegav6 said:


> So far so good.
> 
> I really like the feature to go back I.e from this thread to where I was before I just swipe with a finger from the edge of the left side of the screen, Does work vice versa as well to go forward if you've gone back.


Oooh, just like a macbook:thumb:

So is it easy to switch back to ios6 if needed?


----------



## GSD

Just found wi fi and bluetooth is on by default it explains why iphone battery was running down quick,Watching Jobs this afternoon will cheer when he kippers at the end.


----------



## S63

GSD said:


> Watching Jobs this afternoon will cheer when he kippers at the end.


What a bizarre thing to say.


----------



## Silva1

A new update better come out to fix the bugs. I want a new wallpaper and anytime I try to rescale the picture it's resets and decides to fix itself to full screen


----------



## adlem

Would you say it's worth waiting a couple of weeks for the issues to be resolved before updating?


----------



## m1pui

Depends on how much bearing the mentioned issues have on your enjoyment or use of your phone.

Personally I've not experienced any of the bugs mentioned, just personal usability annoyances.

Unfortunately it's a decision you'll have to make by yourself.


----------



## DW58

I haven't upgraded my iPhone or iPad yet, although my son has without any problems.

If the iOS 5 and 6 releases were anything to go by, there will be bug-fixes released pretty soon.


----------



## adlem

I'm not overly fussed with waiting first for the fixes, just got a bit of free time and in two minds whether to update yet or not


----------



## Brazo

Anyone with an iPad mini upgraded? Any performance issues?


----------



## adlem

Brazo said:


> Anyone with an iPad mini upgraded? Any performance issues?


Just upgraded mine through ITunes. Think I unplugged it too early as I had to restore it to factory settings then re-download everything from the cloud (I did a back up to cloud just before I did the update)

Everything seems okay and as it was before. I'm not very techy minded so possibly have missed things/minor issues. Haven't braved doing the iPhone yet!


----------



## neilb62

After updating my ipad 2 is much slower than before, images stagger across the screen rather than swiping, and the wifi keeps turning itself on and off... wish I hadn't bothered! :wall:


----------



## ivor

The only thing that's getting on my nerves is the panel that pops up at the bottom when you try to scroll up


----------



## Rob_Quads

Brazo said:


> Anyone with an iPad mini upgraded? Any performance issues?


I've been runnning it on our mini for the last week or so without seeing any performance issues except I had to restore a second time as the first one did not work correctly and it went all a bit screwy when updating all the apps


----------



## Summit Detailing

I've just downloaded this to my 4S, first impressions very good.

I especially like the photo's being organised into collections & how they're location tagged.

I found the following link useful for a couple of things, one being how to close down the apps not in use (old habit from ios6)

http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/18/a-few-tricks-all-the-new-ios-7-users-should-know/


----------



## LeadFarmer

I only just feel I fully know my way around ios6, so im dubious about making the leap to ios7. Especially as theres no way of reverting back to ios6 if I dont like it.

But I dont suppose theres any point in me staying with an iOS that will one day be dead.


----------



## Ravinder

What is really bugging me is when I'm browsing on the internet, when I scroll down the border around the screen comes on with the name of the site at the top and the bit at the bottom. At least under the previous iOs you had the option to make the screen bigger and it stayed big and it wouldn't interfere with the page.


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> I only just feel I fully know my way around ios6, so im dubious about making the leap to ios7. Especially as theres no way of reverting back to ios6 if I dont like it.
> 
> But I dont suppose theres any point in me staying with an iOS that will one day be dead.


It'll be a long time before you can consider it dead, Apple support products for longer than most.


----------



## Matt.

It says I need at least 3.1GB storage to update.

If I unsync music and photos to update, will I be able to put them back on or will the 3.1GB be used up for ever with the update?


----------



## bigmac3161

Once the download is finished it reduces the file size so u can reload any apps or music files u've deleted


----------



## CLS500Benz

iOS7.0.2 is available now to download. Said on my screen the file size was 21mb.


----------



## GSD

S63 said:


> What a bizarre thing to say.


Because he really was a nasty piece of work.


----------



## S63

GSD said:


> Because he really was a nasty piece of work.


To take delight in someone's death is strong stuff, the fact you have no compassion for Billy Connolly's situation either makes me wonder what sort of a "piece of work" you are.


----------



## PaulN

Finally updated to IOS 7 on my 5.... 

Have to say completely painless im at 7.02 and i really like it... the new icons dont bother me and ive searched all the bits i couldnt do like left swipe to delete emails and the search function being center screen swipe down.

I was a bit shocked that all my calender events were gone until i found them on the calender search. 

Love the new photo album sorting too.

As they say a change is as good as a rest


----------



## DW58

I've had iOS 7.02 for about ten days now on my iPad 4 and of course it was already on my iPhone 5S on delivery. I have to say that for functionality I really like it, and I can live with the appearance. 

Certain features such as AirDrop are superb and work very well - all in all I like it.


----------

